
Ask HN: Did you make your own cloud? - EADGBE
Lately the siloing of ecosystems has really gotten to me.<p>Like how I love the ease-of-use of iOS, but can&#x27;t use Nest with it. Or how I can use Nest with my Echo setup at home, but can&#x27;t access Apple Music, etc.<p>I&#x27;ve thought about creating my own cloud, for myself or my family at least, and wonder what kind of hurdles that would entail. Are there any off-the-shelf software systems&#x2F;apps that easily tap into a local collection of data? Even when away from the home?<p>Some things seem rather simply to integrate into your own system (i.e. Email; standard protocols - pretty much any email client can access IMAP, etc), others, like music or photos, lists, etc. seem pretty daunting to get the &quot;cloud&quot; experience while still owning it all yourself.
======
Davidbrcz
Nextcloud is what you are looking for.

I've been running it for a while on a VPS I rent. I provides file sync,
calendar, audio player, password storage (passman), weather and much more with
many plugins (which are really easy to install with the app store).

It's stable and the biggest hurdles I have encountered were linked to mysql
and charset encoding that lead to something to be above the maximal value in
the database.

